# Atlantans - LBS reccomendation?



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a friend moving to the Atl area from Athens. Just graduated, new job, etc etc. He's a decent mountain biker and BMXer. Lookin' to get into the roadie scene. Tryin' to find a good all around shop for him.

Suggestions?


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

*Woodstock GA*

Outspokin Bicycles
8594 Main Street
Woodstock GA 30188
678-483-0200
www.outspokinbikes.com

I have purchased one bike and several accessories from them. Not a chain store. They have several organized rides going on in the area. They support local events and organizations (SORBA, Pedalpalozza, etc.). Blanket's Creek mountain biking is just up the road from their shop. I've been happy with their price and quality on the service they perform.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

That's way the crap out there in Cherokee county!

I'll run it by him, but I think something closer to the perimeter would be better.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

paint said:


> That's way the crap out there in Cherokee county!
> 
> I'll run it by him, but I think something closer to the perimeter would be better.


I gave you several good ideas ITP.


----------



## suteki (Apr 29, 2007)

Performance Bicycle 

http://www.performancebike.com/inform/store_profile.cfm?Store_ID=83


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I really like Randy and Hamlet at Boneshaker Bicycles in Powder Springs. I've bought my last 4 bikes through them, including 3 customs. I rarely go to any other shop even though it's a bit of a drive out there.


----------



## UVa (Jan 22, 2007)

*Buckhead / Vinings LBS*

There are two shops I like. Both have organized rides and good staff.

Atlanta Cycling they have two locations in metro Atlanta (Ansley and Vinings).
http://atlantacycling.com/

I have also had good interactions with Bicycle Link, in Buckhead.
http://www.bicyclelink.net/

Obviously, there are a lot more in Atlanta though I can't personally vouch for them.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Bicycle Link is the best!!


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

here are the three i liked when we lived in atlanta...

http://www.bicyclelink.net/
http://peachtreebikes.com/index.cfm
http://www.realitybikes.com/

the last one is way out in forsythe county, but we lived in gwinnett and it was not too far from our house. 

the other two are in the buckhead area.


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

outback bikes in L5P


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Speedi Pig said:


> Bicycle Link is the best!!


They're the best if you have a fat wallet....I'm certain they're great but requiring a 175.00 fitting prior to even _ordering_ a bike to test..:idea:

Outback = all attitude.

Finally, I just ordered my back from a shop in Florida- less hassle, less money and exactly what I want without all the hitches.

I got the best feeling from Ansley, Outspoking and Epic Bikes...surprise, most of them are outside the perimeter.

I have to say, I'll probably take my bike to Bicycle Link for a pro fitting but they certainly are big on the upsell there. They certainly have the 'boutique' shop thing down. I'm sure they are incredibly competent and talented - but I felt like they've cultivated too much ultra high-end specialization - its their demographic but it turns quite a few off.


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I realize this is a little late, but I'd say Peachtree bikes and Bicycle Link. 97G8tr is right B-link is a little expensive, but the money you pay towards the fit is credited to the cost of the bike. They also do it before they order the bike so you get the right size first try. The fitting is included in the cost of the bike and it is one of the best in Atlanta. They are a very capable bike shop. The bikes themselves are no more expensive than anywhere else and the mechanics are some of the best.

P-Tree bikes also has a good selection and a very strong staff. Haven't been there yet, but I am thinking of heading over there for some test rides. 

I wouldn't take my bike to Outback...sorry. Unless you are on a fixy in the messenger bike scene, I'd stay away from there. The owner, Pete, is great, but that is about as far as it goes. 

Roswell bikes isn't bad either.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

I would have to recommend Free-Flite bicycles. 3 locations, and some of the best mechanics. The store in Buckhead is a little bit small, but the mechanic, Howard, is the best there is. I've learned a lot from him. And he won't BS you about something you don't need. One of the best reputations in the area.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

I gotta throw my vote in for the Atlanta Velo Exchange. Kick ass group of guys, that are a hell of a lot of fun to hang out with and to ride with. www.avxbikes.com


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

Also, what's your friend's name. I just moved into ATL from Athens also. Did he ride with the UGA team?


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

aslanspaws said:


> I gotta throw my vote in for the Atlanta Velo Exchange. Kick ass group of guys, that are a hell of a lot of fun to hang out with and to ride with. www.avxbikes.com


Yes. Yes we are.:23: :cornut: :devil:


----------

